# 
!,   ,  -    .           .       99.2  68,        1 ,     2        150,          ,    .    :         99.1 (    ) 68.2?  !

----------

> 99.1 (    ) 68.2?


99/1, .

----------

!

----------

, .     -100       .   .     99.1  68.2-100 .  99.1  51-100?    99.1    ?

----------

68 /2  51

----------

> 68 /2  51


!       50   1, 2   .   ?

----------

> 50   1, 2   .   ?


 ,      
99 - 68
68 - 51

----------

> ,      
> 99 - 68
> 68 - 51


  68.4?

----------

> 68.4?


,  ,     68.4?      .
   .    ""

----------


## OlikSm

,  51  ..         68 - 51, 86 - 68?

----------


## OlikSm

> ,  51  ..         68 - 51, 86 - 68?


          ?

----------


## Baffi-81

.      8,77   218 . (    )   .
 :
91.2 ( ) - 68.7 ( )
68.7 - 51

   .          ?

----------

*Baffi-81*,     99 - 68

----------


## SlavaSlavina

,        

99 - 68.4 ?     99 - 68.   ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

68.4    (1),  .

----------


## nikkky

> *Baffi-81*,     99 - 68


           ,    86   ?  ,   ?

----------


## .

*nikkky*,     ?

----------


## nikkky

> *nikkky*,     ?


 (-  ),    (),     ( )

----------


## .

> ()


,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## nikkky

> ,


.    -  :Redface:

----------


## .

, ?

----------


## nikkky

> , ?


 ,  -   ...     ... (        . .    86     -       ?)

----------


## .

> -   ..


  ?   , -   .     ?

----------

, ! ,. .    ,   99.1- 68,  68-51.             50-67,      .   ,      02   050,    3   201?   ,  :               ,      86     ,?

----------


## .

> ,      02   050,    3   201?


                 ? 




> 86


         ?    ,      ?

----------

,           ?       -    ,      ,  . ?

----------

> ?


.      




> -    ,      ,


   .     86      .

----------

,  ?         ,   .          ,?

----------


## .

.        ,        ..

----------

,  ,       : ,  ,     ))),         " " ( ,,   ?).        ,     ,      ?           ,           " "  ,     86?

----------


## .

> " "  ,


     .    .              ,   .

----------

,.       .    50-76,76-86?        ,?

----------


## .



----------

, :    99.1-68,   86-99.1    0?

----------


## .

-    91 .    86.

----------

, .   .

----------


## 90

,  -      .  99/1- 68/2          ?       99/1 ?
       ?

----------


## ,

99 68? ,       .   \  91.2:
  :

91   :
, ,     ,     , -         ;

  99 "  "     :
1        -    " 90" "";
2         -    " 91" "   ";
3        ,            ,       -    " 68" "    ".

(,   !)

   68   " 68 "    "   ,     ()     (   " 99" "  " -     ,  " 70" "     " -      ..)."

..  99        -  .

----------


## 90

,    ,      91,2 ()       ,       , 
    = ++   ,            













 
1
 
 
1
 

 
 


 
2
 
 
2
 

 
 


3
.  
3
.  
 
 


1
91.02
,      ()

67.01
 "-"

27,28





 "-"


   138 3-178110  26.08.11

,      ()
27,28











2
.03






27,28









,      ()

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

91  .

----------


## 90

(, , )

----------


## 90

,   ,   ?    ?

----------

> ?

----------


## AnnaIF

.
 .           .

----------

68.04.1-51

----------


## OlgaSha

, :           ,   .   (  )           .    ?

----------

> ,   .   (  )           .    ?


 68 - 51
 51 - 68
   68 (76) - 91.1; 51 - 68 (76)

----------

. , ,            ?

----------


## .

91

----------

?   91 -  51?
 ,  . . 91 (99?) -  69(?)   ,      ?

----------

